# Baby Shower Decorations



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Okay y'all 'crafties' and creative types.......I am going to be hosting a baby shower for one of my friends and I need some centerpiece and decorating ideas. I saw a really cute picture of a HUGE easter basket.....it looked like it had been crocheted or knit maybe.....anyone seen anything like that? 
ANY other Easter/spring baby girl cute decorating ideas??? 
Doesn't have to be something I could make ( like I COULD crochet or knit even if I wanted to haha) but if anyone has seen this type of stuff for sale somewhere?
Just trying to come up with some really cute happy fun decorations.
THANKS


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Dawna, no help from me, I thought YOU were the one expecting, tse tse :nono: Besides, I have never been to a baby shower and am clueless, sorry


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

aaghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...NO NO NO !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I always love the diaper cakes at baby showers, there are so many ways you can make them.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I say have an open bar, give her presents and then make her drive you all home!!!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

I was going to say the diaper cake, too. They are so easy to make and everyone loves them.

Here is a link that had a cute centerpiece:

http://entertaining.about.com/cs/showers/a/babyshowcntrpc.htm

I love giving showers if I think of anything I will let you know.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I FORGOT about diaper cakes!! 
Leeann that is a really pretty one! So spring!!
Ann....that could start a trend:biggrin1:
Marie....that little pink centerpiece matches the pink butterfly diaper cake:biggrin1:
Thanks for getting me started y'all... I knew you would come up with some cool stuff:biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I love fresh flowers, the cheaper the better! I buy bunches of wild flowers at the grocery store and fill up vases, canning jars, etc...They look beautiful and are inexpensive. Just tie ribbon around the vase in the color you're decorating with. It's easy and you can keep them out or give to guests. I like simple decorations.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

How about a pickles and ice cream theme? Here's a cool centerpiece that looks like an ice cream sundae, but with flowers... I'd probably use a nicer ribbon for the bow, but thought it was cute.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Dawna, there's also the "onesies" bouquet. Here's a pic and link to the instructions...http://jodis-thoughts.blogspot.com/2006/10/craft-contest-entry-part-2.html


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dawna - I saw the absolute cutest idea when I went to a brunch and they were having a baby shower in another room. 

On top of their gift, everyonne was asked to bring a new piece of clothing for the baby. They hung a couple clothes lines across the rooms, and took pastel clothes pins and hung all the new clothes on the clothes lines. It was adorable. I would guess, if you have space in between, you could always stick a spit up cloth, or cloth diaper in between the clothes. 

I gotta say it was adorable!!!


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

I love the pickles and ice cream theme! That would be cute AND hilarious....

Laurie....that is a GREAT idea!!! The decorating would be done...the baby clothes would do it...than all you need is some cool centerpieces!
THANK YOU!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Dawna - thats what I was thinking - very easy.
Now I guess depending on how "reserved" your group is. 

You could use Calla Lily;s if you know she is having a boy - 

Or make little vases with suger and spice & everything nice (flowers or just petals) for a girl 

or vases with snail shells , dirt, ect for boys. 


Just thinking off the top of my head.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

It's a little girl:biggrin1: AND this group is NOT reserved. LOL


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Sounds like you will have a blast!! I do have a few table ideas for a crazy group but might be a little too suggestive for a BABY shower.


----------



## Dawna (Aug 3, 2006)

Yeah, some of the Moms and Grandmas might not like that too much :biggrin1:


----------

